# New Additions to the Server



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Finally got some time and my head cleared up enough to finish a couple of little projects. 

Main page modified yet again. Don't worry John, I set up a new sub-page called Cub Manual Server Milestones. I intend to add stuff as we hit new and ever more important milestones in the life of our infoserver.... 

Blue Ribbon Service Manuals - have now all been updated with an HTML document. Some will load fast and some will take time ie- GSS-1411 - 215 pages or something like that. Thank God that they are all relatively small jpegs. 

This should help in browsing the manuals. Feedback would be nice, especially seeing as I am going to try and put the whole server full into HTML files. 

Oh, PDF's are on the way as well. 

Links have been updated as well. 

Specialty Services is a new page and will require info from all of you as to your favourite suppliers of those hard to get items for our Cubs. Decals, Fasteners, Powder Coatings, specially manufactured items such as hydraulic blocks (Bill????) etc., will be included here as the info comes in. I will try to glean as much from the archives as possible, but that particular search time is limited as to the volume of material I still have to scan, format and post. So, I will be depending on all of you for this section. 

Please all, take a good look at the Maintenance Tips and Techniques section. Feedback here is a real important tool. What all do you think. We have been fortunate in that a number of very knowledgeable Cubbers have donated their time and talents to produce these articles. 

I am really hoping that as each of us get into a particular project/rebuild that pictures and a narrative could be compiled for inclusion in this area. 

George, Art, Dave, JD... thank you very much for all of your efforts. In my humble opinion they are really top notch additions to our info database. 

I have a whole bunch more stuff that I have to scan -- ooodles actually and they will be uploaded as time and my health permits. 

TIA guys for the feedback.


----------

